# mid ride potatoes



## Chemandy70 (Nov 16, 2013)

does anybody eat boiled potatoes during long endurance rides? i roll them in olive oil and coat them parmesan cheese. wondering about other recipes.


----------



## bmoney (Jul 12, 2007)

I like to use red skin potatoes. I'll quarter them and season them after cooking them in a skillet for a few minutes.


----------



## MTBKNG (Dec 30, 2015)

All the time, take them on all my long rides, just as bmoney does,cut, bake, little salt, mustard, parmesan cheese....good to go


----------

